# Gaming Pc vs Gaming notebook



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Hi freunde 
Grade ist ein Freund mit seinem neuen Notebook zu mir gekommen :
-i7 4700MQ
-GTX 780m
-16 GB RAM

Er war begeistert und dann fingen wir an darüber zu diskutieren welches besser ist , mein System sieht So aus :
-i5 4570
-R9 290
-8 GB RAM

Er meint sein System ist besser dank i7,den 16 GB RAM und der schnellsten mobilen Karte Auf den Markt . Da ich jedoch 0 Ahnung von Laptops hab wollte ich fragen :
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Alex555 (23. Februar 2014)

Erokimus schrieb:


> Hi freunde
> Grade ist ein Freund mit seinem neuen Notebook zu mir gekommen :
> -i7 4700MQ
> -GTX 780m
> ...


 
Ohne jeden Zweifel ist der Desktop PC schneller.
Die CPUs sollten in etwa gleich auf sein, wenn dann ein kleiner Vorteil für den Desktop I5, und die R9 290 ist deutlich! schneller als die 780M! 
Das Notebook hat natürlich ordentlich power, aber mit dem Desktop kann es definitiv nicht mithalten.
Übrigens: Google hilft bei solchen Fragestellungen auch


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

Der Desktop-PC ist Welten schneller als das Notebook. Die CPU kann noch einigermaßen mithalten, deine R290 ist aber rund doppelt so schnell wie eine GTX780M.

Bitte hier unterscheiden zwischen Notebook-Hardware und Desktop-Hardware: eine GTX780*M* ist viel viel langsamer als eine normale GTX780 für den Desktop weil die Laptop-Hardware viel weniger Leistungsaufnahme haben darf, eine 250W-Grafikkarte wie die R290/GTX780 es ist könnte hier niemals gekühlt werden.

Die GTX780M ist von der Leistung grob vergleichbar mit einer GTX660 oder 270X für den Desktop.


----------



## Sepulzera (23. Februar 2014)

Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für die CPU.
Der i7 4700*MQ* ist auch nur eine "abgespeckte" Version.

Achja und die Größe des Arbeitsspeichers sagt noch lange nichts über die Geschwindigkeit aus, interessanter wird es bei der Taktung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

Wobei 16GB RAM fürs Spielen auch völliger Unsinn und nicht im Geringsten schneller als 8GB ist da aktuelle Spiele nicht mal 8GB ausnutzen (und sich das in näherer Zukunft auch kaum ändern wird). 
So viel RAM braucht man nur für speicherlastige Anwendungen, etwa Foto-/Videobearbeitung mit hochqualitativem Material.


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Also schafft ggf. eine 780m bei Bf4 so 30 FPS und die R9 60? Weil das Notebook kostet mehr ist aber langsamer, was ne Preispolitik


----------



## Panagianus (23. Februar 2014)

Ja so is es, das liegt halt an der Kühlung


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

So in etwa, ja - aber nur in der gleichen Auflösung - die ist bei Notebooks ja auch meist geringer so dass sich das wieder etwas ausgleicht.

Die Preispolitik ist keine Politik sondern technische Notwendigkeit weil die Laptop-Grafikkarten erstens viel kompakter gebaut werden müssen und zweitens die GPUs besonders bei High-End Grafik für Laptops recht stark selektiert werden müssen (nur die GPUs mit einer besonders geringen Leistungsaufnahme/Abwärme dürfen Laptop-GPUs werden), all das lassen sich die Hersteller natürlich bezahlen.


----------



## Sepulzera (23. Februar 2014)

Das beschriebene Notebook wird aber wahrscheinlich ein mind. 15,6" sein mit 1920x1080p, von daher kann man da keine großen Abstriche machen...

Aber ja, Notebooks sind immernoch wesentlich teurer bei schlechterer Leistung. Dieser totgesagte Desktop-PC, der sich eh nie durchsetzen wird, ist im P/L-Verhältnis nachwievor unereicht.


----------



## Erokimus (23. Februar 2014)

Sein Display hat ne Auflösung von 1920x1080, da ist die r9 bissel schneller als die 780m oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

Erokimus schrieb:


> Sein Display hat ne Auflösung von 1920x1080, da ist die r9 bissel schneller als die 780m oder ?


 
Ja... so ganz grob über den Daumen doppelt so schnell (verbraucht dafür aber auch mehr als doppelt so viel Strom).


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Februar 2014)

Die 780m ist doch ne gtx770 mit 800-900Mhz, also hast du ~60% mehr Shader und ~15% mehr Takt, ergo etwa 85% mehr Grafikleistung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn die Größenordnung hier (zufällig) in etwa stimmt möchte ich anmerken, dass das eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist die völliger Unsinn ist da man hier verschiedene Architekturen miteinander verrechnet und auch sonstige Parameter (beispielsweise die Speicherbandbreite) völlig verschieden sind.

Beispiel: Eine GTX580 hatte 512 Shader bei 772 MHz, eine GTX680 hat 1536 Shader bei 1006 MHz.
Das ergäbe nach deiner Rechnung eine Leistungssteigerung von 391%, in der Realität sinds aber "nur" 30-40%... und hier wars noch der gleiche Hersteller - wenn man da noch ne AMD-Karte dazunimmt wirds noch abstruser.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ja auch 28nm Chips verglichen und die unterscheiden sich nicht viel. War auch mehr ne grobe Rechnung. Skyrim in 720p vs. Bf4 in 4K gibt es ja auch noch zarte Unterschiede in der Rangordnung. ..


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch 28nm Chips verglichen und die unterscheiden sich nicht viel.




Die Chips basieren auf komplett verschiedenen Architekturen und du sagst "die unterscheiden sich nicht viel"?!
Die 28nm Fertigung ist so ziemlich das Einzige, was die überhaupt gemeinsam haben!

Dann für dich noch ein Beispiel im gleichen Fertigungsverfahren wenn man das da ja darf - die GTX580 von oben (40nm) und eine HD5870 (40nm).
Mit Takt und Shadereinheiten nach deiner Rechnung ist die HD5870 ganze 344% schneller als die GTX580. In der Realität ist die 5870 jedoch etwa 30% _langsamer_ als die 580. 

Dieses grobe Überschlagen was du da machst kann man nur (begrenzt) beim Übertakten von Chipgleichen Karten nutzen um in etwa zu ermitteln, wie viel man beispielsweise eine GTX780 übertakten müsste um die Leistung einer Titan zu erreichen da beide auf dem gleichen GK110 Chip basieren. Das auf verschiedene Karten zu übertragen ist wie du jetzt hoffentlich an dem Rechenbeispiel siehst völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt nicht. Eine 780M GTX basiert auf dem gleichen chip wie eine 770 GTX. Das einzige was die beiden unterscheidet ist die Platine , die Spannung und die MHz und folglich auch der boost.das macht nvidia schon lange so genauso wie AMD.die aktuelle 7970/8970 mobile basiert auf dem chip der 7870 desktop Grafik Karte.und ist auch nur von den Spannungen und Taktraten her gesenkt worden. Damit die maximale Strom auf nahme von 105watt nicht überschritten wird. Mehr geht halt einfach nich rauszu holen aktuell , bei einer mxm 3.0 B schnittstelle


----------



## Pugnare (3. März 2014)

Am ende ist es nur eine frage was man mit dem gerät tun möchte notebooks sind bei kühlung und stromversorgung gehändicapt wodurch ein desktop pc für denselben preis oft erheblich teurer ist, allerdings kann man sich mit dem gaming pc nicht mal so leicht aufs fahrrad setzten und zu einem freund zum zocken fahren oder mal 1 1/2 std unterwegs in der bahn zocken und einen bildschirm bring ein desktop gaming system sogut wie nie mit. willst du leistung--> desktop willst du mobilität und energieersparnis--> notebook


----------



## thebackpackman (3. März 2014)

Dazu kommt noch dass das oben genannte notebook auch flüssig neue Spiele auf hohen (nicht Ultra ) Einstellungen darstellen wird


----------

